# Sind MTB-Touren am Enzingerboden /Weissensee/ Uttendorf möglich?



## vergilbt (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, bin in ein paar Tagen am Enzingerboden oben in der Gletscherwelt Weissensee...
kann man da oben überhaupt bisschen biken, und wenn ja, gibt es Tipps (gern auch als GPS) oder muss ich immer runtern bis nach Zell am See?

Danke für paar Infos


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Juli 2009)

Servus!
Am Enzingerboden kannst eigentlich nur bis zum Stausee fahren und dann zur Rudolfshütte rüber tragen und dann über den Weg auf der Schipiste wieder runter. Rauf ist der Pistenweg sicher nicht fahrbar. Der war im Winter beim runterfahren schon rel. steil. Ansonst kommst mit dem Bike aus dem Tal nicht raus. Zu hoch, zu steil, zu viele Felsen - der Naturpark Tauern halt - aber schön wenn man rauf kommt in die Höhe.

 Im Tal draußen kannst aber einiges fahren:

Bürglhütte
Dürrsteinalm / Scheibelberg? oder Scheidelberg?
Hörgeralm
Sonnalm
Moseralm
Wildkogel
Baumgartenalm
Stangenalm
Zweitausender
Panoramaalm

Kuckst du hier: http://www.tauernbike.at/Mittersill.34.0.html

Dein Problem wird halt sein, dass du immer zurück zum Enzinger Boden mußt und die Auffahrt dort hin ist schon eine kleine Tour für sich selber. Bei guter Verfassung kein Problem. Das Beste wird für dich wohl eine digitale Kompasskarte von Salzburg sein. Dort sind die Radtouren alle eingezeichnet. Ansonst gibts noch Infos bei http://www.bike-pinzgau.at - die haben auch GPS Files. Aber nicht vom Enzingerboden, weil keine offizielle Route dort geht.

Eigentlich ist's dort eine Welt für Wandersleut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vergilbt (16. Juli 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Am Enzingerboden kannst eigentlich nur bis zum Stausee fahren und dann zur Rudolfshütte rüber tragen und dann über den Weg auf der Schipiste wieder runter. Rauf ist der Pistenweg sicher nicht fahrbar. Der war im Winter beim runterfahren schon rel. steil. Ansonst kommst mit dem Bike aus dem Tal nicht raus. Zu hoch, zu steil, zu viele Felsen - der Naturpark Tauern halt - aber schön wenn man rauf kommt in die Höhe.
> 
> Im Tal draußen kannst aber einiges fahren:
> ...



danke dir schon mal... das heisst dann also für mich, mit den Rädern huckepack per Auto ins Tal zu fahren... und dort was schönes suchen/finden...

VG


----------

